# Software for liyu tc631



## baz1972 (Mar 11, 2010)

What software is compatible with the liyu tc631? Been using signblazer elements and fancy a change, the vectorization on the programme is annoying and not very good.

And what drivers, as i been using the mh721 driver in elements?

Any help would be appreciated,

Thanks,

Baz.


----------



## Buddy87 (Mar 20, 2012)

I have the SC631 same credentials, I use Inkscape to design and signcut for the cutting. Inkscape has a plugin to send direct to signcut but I don't bother with it.


Sent from my iPhone 4S using TShirtForums app
www.custom-vinyls.co.uk


----------



## signzworld (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello you can use

coral draw+plug in signcutpro

you can use ink scape to vectorize + then save as eps/svg and import into signcutpro.

or you can get a software called flexi starter 10 witch is a basic software, but you can do letters + text in it, or import eps files/ai files. also allow very easy contour cutting with the tc631

if you don't have the option of the tc631 in your options you can try uscutter (lazerpointer 36/48 depends on your cutter size)

sign blazer is best to stay at mh721


----------

